
A Pix2Pix demo that mimics the facial expression of the German chancellor - datitran
https://medium.com/towards-data-science/face2face-a-pix2pix-demo-that-mimics-the-facial-expression-of-the-german-chancellor-b6771d65bf66
======
datitran
My first dive into Deep Learning + Art using pix2pix to generate images of the
German chancellor from my facial landmarks in real-time. The code is on
Github: [https://github.com/datitran/face2face-
demo](https://github.com/datitran/face2face-demo). Hope you like it!

